# Tough decision... need advice please.



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm definitely not a food expert by any means, but I always highly recommend ProPlan. It's what we have been using ever since we got our pup and have never had any stool problems. However, every dog is different.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

The ProPlan is what Mia was on since we got her, until the stool issues (diarrhea) started. So we're not sure if that's what caused it or not... which is why I'm hesitant and am not automatically inclined to go that route... but maybe??..


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would use what the vet recommends.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi...I would imagine that formula is quite expensive...and it's not top notch. You can add digestive enhancers...here is a recent thread... http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49530&highlight=digestive+enzymes

You can also add Yogurt to any or formula you chose to go with and be adding fresh probiotics. I also add Kefir to the dog's food from time to time. 

As a general rule, any prescription diet from a vet will have a particular ingredient to help with a specific problem...however the ingredient panel is typically inferior and you can get the help you need from another source. There are exceptions...a very low protein formula, for example.

As to picking a food...please make sure you change over slowly and give any change 2-3 weeks before giving up and trying another food. If you don't give it enough time, you'll be compounding the problem by not ruling things out and not knowing where to go next. 

Yogurt, pumpkin are good things to have in the house while going thru this change to help with upsets as well as the product mentioned above.

Buy the best food you can afford and remember when shopping at an independent pet store, you can often try a holistic formula and the company will accept a return if you're not satisfied and want to return it.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

With all the back and forth, I don't really want to add yet another food to the equation (so trying another food)... but I just don't know which one of the three choices to choose from (I've eliminated option #3 since it says to feed only up to 4 months old)... I'm so confused...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd trust the vet on this one. I'd a least trust the vet enough to give it a shot. It sounds like the prescription food did well.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello
I feel your pain. I know exactly what you are going through. I don't know if you've seen my posts in the past, but Skylie has had a intermittent loose stool/sometimes diarrhea issues since I got her home in Sept. I've been to the vet only to come up with neg fecal exams. We treated her for giardia & coccidia anyway just to be sure. Things cleared up then came back a few weeks later. I tried Blue Buffalo when she was about 9 or 10 weeks old, and it gave her diarrhea. I am now feeding Pro Plan Salmon Sensitive stomach. It's been doing relatively good. (Skylie is not fond of the flavor though, and it stinks) I fed her a bag of it, and she did okay with the exception of 1 or 2 stool changes. I got another bag when that was finished, and after a week or so she started having loose stools and even vomited once. That's when I thought - I don't think it's the food - why would be be okay sometimes and not the other, or why would she do okay on one bag and not a new one?

Does Mia eat things outside? even grass or sticks? I really think that has a lot to do with Skylie's issue. The vet agreed as well. She already has a very sensitive stomach, so I think things she is ingesting is making it worse. 

I'm not familiar or never tried the medi-cal, so I can't recommend it. If she is doing good on the brand, stay on it. However, if you need to try something else, try Pro Plan. I recommend it, because I have not heard of any stool issues with it. Many people on here use it with success. I wasn't particularly fond of it at first, but I gave it a shot. It has helped with stool issues way more than Blue Buffalo - which it supposed to be a better "holistic" food. 

I'm no expert, I'm also asking for help on here. I will give you some pointers though that may help that I am doing with Skylie: 



Definitely buy digestive enzymes. Here is one that a lot of people use on here. http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=46. 

I already bought these, but I plan on trying the nature's farmacy above when I finish these: http://www.healthypetboutique.com/servlet/the-1038/NZYMES-Bak-Pak-Plus/Detail 
Don't let her eat anything outside, watch her like a hawk. even inside she could be eating pieces of a toy or carpet, etc. 

Don't give rawhide, pig ears, etc - I think it may have upset Skylie's tummy 

Don't experiment with treats unless you are 100% sure they are not causing problems. I only use Pro Plan treats and Wellness Whitefish & sweet potato treats so far. I'm too scared to try anything else. 

Pick one food and stick with it, don't change it around unless you absolutely have to
Don't give any human food - exception - Pumpkin, white & brown rice, hamburger/turkey ground meat or chicken, natural unsweetened yogurt,cottage cheese - However you need to be sure she isn't lactose intolerant before trying dairy - Skylie loves cottage cheese, and it helps with diarrhea. 

I also read a post about the concern of Mia not pooping. Don't worry. Every time Skylie had loose stools and I switched to a diet of chicken and rice - she shouldn't have a bowel movement for like 1 or 2 days. It finally happens though..

message me if you have any questions about what I've posted.. I'm sure I've already been through it 

Good Luck :wavey:

Laura


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

You *ProPlan* users, do you even realize what's in the ingredients of that food? You really think that canines need:

*CORN GLUTEN MEAL:* Waste product, cheap, non-nutritive filler

*BREWERS RICE:* Waste product from breweries, cheap, non-nutritive filler; can be harsh on intestines

*ANIMAL FAT:* Non-descriptive source indicates 4-D (dead, dying, disabled, diseased) fat chemically preserved, difficult to digest, potentially carcinogenic

*WHOLE GRAIN CORN:* Contains all nutrients of corn but indicates the use of feed-grade (old, moldy), not human-grade (healthier, fresher), can cause allergies, weight gain, blood sugar imbalances 

*CORN BRAN:* Mostly filler 

*ANIMAL DIGEST:* Rendered, by chemical and/or enzymatic process, non-descriptive animal tissues used for flavor

Why would you knowingly feed that versus a food that contains none of those things??? I can't figure this out! :uhoh: 

Also, please remember that when feeding all that corn & grain, you're increasing the carbohydrate of the food far beyond what they actually need. Carbohydrates break down into glucose within the bloodstream. All that sugar is one of the leading factors contributing to canine diabetes, which has soared since the introduction of grains into the diet. 

Uuuggghhh...if people would only listen. I'm done on this thread.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm fine with pro-plan. Dogs have done well on it. Don't care for Corn Glutin, but as long as its not the main protien source, don't have a problem using it. 

And brewers rice isn't a waste product. Its rice for goodness sakes.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

May want to look at california natural. Only has like 5 main ingredients


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry had vomiting and the Vet took him off ProPlan to Science Diet ID. When he got better, she wanted me to keep him on Science Diet. Well, I reminded her that his vomiting was from eating the mats at doggie daycare. He is back on ProPlan and doing fine. I add some white rice or plain nonfat yogurt. Good luck with your pup. Oh, and I took away daycare!

Brewers rice is the small fragments of milled rice (rice that has had its bran layers removed).


----------



## @nnette (Jan 15, 2009)

Has the vet checked her anus? does pooping seam to hurt her? 
Perhaps it's not her food?

is it dry or wet food? (i am not familliar with these brands)

her tummy has to adjust to food at this age, so do not try to much different things


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bock said:


> May want to look at california natural. Only has like 5 main ingredients


I agree with the California Natural recommendation. Also, maybe add a half can of Eagle Pack Hollistic Duck&Oatmeal for sensitive digestion. on top of her kibble.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I have no suggestions but I hope you can figure it out.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

@nnette said:


> Has the vet checked her anus? does pooping seam to hurt her?
> Perhaps it's not her food?
> 
> is it dry or wet food? (i am not familliar with these brands)
> ...


Yes, we got her checked by the vet this week. Did a whole series of tests, including blood tests and got her stools checked. Everything comes back fine. She's acting normal and pooping doesn't seem to hurt her.

The vet food that she's on at the moment to calm her tummy is canned (the Medi-Cal Gastro formula) but she can't stay on that too long at her age (according to the vet). 

So that's why we're trying to determine what food (dry) to go with now, from the 3 choices since I don't want to try too many different things, like you've said.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, I've read your posts Laura, even before we got Mia and I thought "poor her, hope we don't go through that with our dog" :doh:
I hope we both figure this out...



skylielover said:


> Does Mia eat things outside? even grass or sticks? I really think that has a lot to do with Skylie's issue.


She's eaten some grass, but now it's winter... so she eats some snow... I try to stop her, but she's sometimes quicker than me. And I don't think DF is as concerned as me about things she eats. He seems to think she'll be fine... :uhoh:



skylielover said:


> I'm not familiar or never tried the medi-cal, so I can't recommend it. If she is doing good on the brand, stay on it. However, if you need to try something else, try Pro Plan. I recommend it, because I have not heard of any stool issues with it.


ProPlan is what Mia was on since the day we got her on November 9th until her stool issues (diarrhea) started happening on December 28th. She was doing fine on it before then...



skylielover said:


> Definitely buy digestive enzymes. Here is one that a lot of people use on here. http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=46.


Might give those a try. Wonder if they ship to Canada?



skylielover said:


> Don't let her eat anything outside, watch her like a hawk. even inside she could be eating pieces of a toy or carpet, etc.


Again, I try, but she's so quick. She vomitted in class last Sunday and we found one of the cat's fuzzy balls in her vomit, but we have no clue when she ate that because we keep watching her... but I guess not close enough sometimes! I'm more vigilent than DF though and I'm not always the one watching her... 

Also, we started puppy classes on December 21st and she just keeps eating whatever she finds on the floors at Petsmart! I HATE that! There's dust bunnies all over the place under the shelves and even kleenex! Wish they'd clean that place more often!

The vet said there was a lot of hair and fur in her poo... she said to brush her more often because she's losing her baby fur and is eating lots of it... 



skylielover said:


> Don't give any human food - exception - Pumpkin, white & brown rice, hamburger/turkey ground meat or chicken, natural unsweetened yogurt,cottage cheese - However you need to be sure she isn't lactose intolerant before trying dairy - Skylie loves cottage cheese, and it helps with diarrhea.


No, no human food for Mia, except we've given her plain yogourt in her kibble BEFORE all these problems. And also mini carrots on occasion, and once, a piece of cheese. But that's it. And nothing of that since the problems started happening in late December.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> You *ProPlan* users, do you even realize what's in the ingredients of that food?


Yes, people do know what's in ProPlan (it's right there on the ingredient label…). Some dogs just don't seem to do well on higher quality foods, so they go back to what works for their dog. 

In the end, isn't that what matters, that it works well for the dog?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bock said:


> May want to look at california natural. Only has like 5 main ingredients


I looked at that on dogfoodanalysis and it looks good, but I don't think they sell it in Canada. I looked at the two main pet stores' sites and they don't have it... unless they have it at an independant pet store...?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoeys mom said:


> I have no suggestions but I hope you can figure it out.


Oh, I hope so too. We have to figure it out and make a decision before 5pm tonight since that's when we have to go to the vet to get more cans for the slow switch and tell them what dry food we decided to go with... :--dumbfounded:


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> You *ProPlan* users, do you even realize what's in the ingredients of that food? You really think that canines need:
> 
> *CORN GLUTEN MEAL:* Waste product, cheap, non-nutritive filler
> 
> ...


Pro Plan was recommended to me by people who have great results with it. However, I planned on only using it temporarily to help with stool issues. That's why I said I wasn't fond of the ingredients. I read everything. I have done weeks and weeks of research on food. I study more about this stuff than I do my own college courses :no: .I have tried holistic higher end foods as well. However, if my puppy is sick with diarrhea from one of those foods, it would only make since to find something that works. I plan on switching to something else very soon that offers better ingredients, but at this point what matters is results. I would much rather see my pup healthy looking with solid stools and nice coat, then having diarrhea all day acting miserable because I keep feeding her "What I want". 

The dog food topic is a never ending battle. It's hard to battle what works vs. what ingredients you want to feed. 

If Skylie didn't have such a sensitive stomach, I would be experimenting with "Better" foods until I found one that works. However I need something that offers results just until she can overcome this. I want the best for her, so that's why I am willing to spend the extra money (that I don't have) to find something better when her stool issues clear up.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When Dakota had some tummy issues like this a while back, the Vet gave me some little packets of a power to sprinkle on his food, and it worked quite well. We did it for a week or so and it cleared up.

I wish I could remember the name of the substance. It was a dry powder that looked like finely ground dog food, but it wasn't. It was individual packets for each meal.

Flora-something?

I'd check with your Vet.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> I looked at that on dogfoodanalysis and it looks good, but I don't think they sell it in Canada. I looked at the two main pet stores' sites and they don't have it... unless they have it at an independant pet store...?


http://www.naturalpetfoods.ca/petfoods.htm 
Call Us: 613-321-7282 
Visit Us: 339 Churchill Avenue North (between Richmond Rd and Scott St) 
Contact Us: [email protected] 

They carry California Natural, other holistic foods and raw too. Petsmart and the other big box places generally tend to carry what the basic dog owner wants, big brands who have commercials or pretty shapes and colors, and prices that are all in the same bracket.

Bender had a sensitive stomach, and I did the kibble shuffle for a year, nothing seemed to help, she had blowouts and daily baths for the runs. On raw with minimal grains, she's been fine. If your dog can't handle grain well, then it doesn't matter what kibble you feed, it's going to cause problems. Just because a food doesn't cause the runs, vomiting or other immediate problems doesn't always mean it's ok to settle on feeding it. 

Lana


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> I'm fine with pro-plan. Dogs have done well on it. Don't care for Corn Glutin, but as long as its not the main protien source, don't have a problem using it.
> 
> And brewers rice isn't a waste product. Its rice for goodness sakes.


Yeah I agree with you. I have no problem with it, and I don't mind other people using it. Just a personal choice though I am going to try something different in the future to see if she likes the taste better of another food, but nothing else works out..... back to Pro Plan..


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> When Dakota had some tummy issues like this a while back, the Vet gave me some little packets of a power to sprinkle on his food, and it worked quite well. We did it for a week or so and it cleared up.
> 
> I wish I could remember the name of the substance. It was a dry powder that looked like finely ground dog food, but it wasn't. It was individual packets for each meal.
> 
> ...


It may have been Fortiflora. This was recommended to me as well, but I had already bought other supplements. 

http://www.healthypets.com/fortifloradog.html


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> http://www.naturalpetfoods.ca/petfoods.htm
> Call Us:613-321-7282
> Visit Us:339 Churchill Avenue North (between Richmond Rd and Scott St)
> Contact Us:[email protected]
> ...


I've been wanting to try this as well. Unfortunately I am only limited to a petsmart locally. I wish they sold foods like this. I really like the ingredients of California Natural. I would just hate to have another blowout as well. :doh:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> http://www.naturalpetfoods.ca/petfoods.htm
> Call Us:613-321-7282
> Visit Us:339 Churchill Avenue North (between Richmond Rd and Scott St)
> Contact Us:[email protected]
> ...


Wow, thank you! I've seen that place a couple of times (it was near where I used to work) but I didn't even think of checking there :doh:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> Wow, thank you! I've seen that place a couple of times (it was near where I used to work) but I didn't even think of checking there :doh:


They likely would have some good advice and suggestions for your pup too. Where I work we do help a lot of owners with health issues and switching diets (we only sell raw food though, no kibble).

Lana


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thought I posted this a few minutes ago, but can't find it, so I must have not pressed Submit...

So, I think we're going to give the California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Puppy a try. I called the store that Lana found and they sell trial sized packages.

*My question is:*
*- For the California Natural, since it's considered an allergy formula, is this something that would be enough for a growing puppy? *
*- Can she stay on this food until it's time to switch to an adult food without growth problems? *
*- Should I be adding supplements? If so, why not just go with a food that has them in it?*

The ingredients are:
Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Sunflower Oil, Rice, Natural Flavors, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins/Minerals, Salt, Taurine, Rosemary Extract

The info on the label says:
*Guaranteed analysis:*
Crude Protein (min) 26 % 
Crude Fat (min) 16 % 
Crude Fiber (max) 2 % 
Moisture (max) 10 % 
Vitamin E (min) 300 IU/kg 
Taurine (min) 0.1 %

*Typical analysis:*
Moisture 9.5 % 
Protein 26.0 % 
Fat 16.0 % 
Linoleic Acid 5.46 % 
Carbohydrates 36.17 % 
Fiber 2.5 % 
Ash 8.83 % 
Calcium 1.25 % 
Phosphorous 1.04 % 
Magnesium 0.12 % 
Sodium 0.47 % 
Potassium 0.79 % 
Chloride 0.85 % 
Iron 785 mg/kg 
Zinc 295 mg/kg 
Copper 16 mg/kg 
Iodine 1.7 mg/kg 
Manganese 38 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.31 mg/kg 
Arginine 2.56 % 
Histidine 0.93 % 
Isoleucine 1.53 % 
Leucine 2.71 % 
Lysine 2.14 % 
Methionine 0.79 % 
Met-Cysteine 1.12 % 
Phenylalanine 1.39 % 
Phe-Tyrosine 2.52 % 
Threonine 1.37 % 
Tryptophan 0.44 % 
Valine 1.69 % 
Taurine 3389 mg/kg 
Choline 2851 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 10.7 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) 6.5 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 75 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) 5.8 mg/kg 
Folic Acid 1.76 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid) 28 mg/kg 
Biotin 1.1 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin) 86 ug/kg 
Vitamin A 22388 IU/kg 
Vitamin C 300 mg/kg 
Vitamin D 1409 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 300 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 912 ug/kg 
ME 4247 kcal/kg 
ME 591 kcal/cup

Thanks everyone for your advice and help! :wavey:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

*- For the California Natural, since it's considered an allergy formula, is this something that would be enough for a growing puppy? *
If you're feeding a puppy formula, it should be fine. A lot of people will feed adult food from the start so their pups don't grow too quickly anyway. It's only an 'allergy' food because it doesn't contain multiple ingredient sources - but it's possible for your dog to be allergic to lamb and rice too. It's just usuall

*- Can she stay on this food until it's time to switch to an adult food without growth problems? *
Read the above. Depends on what you read but you could feed puppy then switch to adult later on, or start with the adult. You may find she outgrows her problem, and she may start to have issues with that food too and need something else.

*- Should I be adding supplements? If so, why not just go with a food that has them in it?*
I would suggest some probiotics and digestive enzyme capsules - moisten the food a bit and sprinkle on. I wouldn't do yogurt at first, and would feed plain lamb treats for a while too, to rule out anything else that might be bothering her. Then slowly add back in one thing at a time - no point in getting a food that has limited ingredients and then adding in other items (you wouldn't want to feed wheat based cookies for example).

Hope that helps!

Lana


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We had similar problems with Benny. We tried many different foods, and most resulted in soft stools, and anal gland issues. The vet recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. Benny did very well on this food. I was ok with it, but after some time, I wanted to try a holistic food again. He did very well on Eagle Pack Anchovy, Sardine and Salmon. This leads me to believe that it must have been the protein source, since the fish formula was so much better for Ben than the chicken, lamb and duck formulas. I just ordered a bag of Flint River Ranch Trout and Potato. I like the ingredients in this food.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

So we decided to give the California Natural Lamb & Rice for puppies a try. Started mixing it in with the Gastro cans today. We want to do a very slow transitions over the period of two weeks. Hope it works!

So what kind of probiotics and digestive enzymes should we give her? Where do I find them? Anywhere that ship to Canada?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> So we decided to give the California Natural Lamb & Rice for puppies a try. Started mixing it in with the Gastro cans today. We want to do a very slow transitions over the period of two weeks. Hope it works!
> 
> So what kind of probiotics and digestive enzymes should we give her? Where do I find them? Anywhere that ship to Canada?


I just go to Shoppers drug mart, or any place like that. In the health food section they'll have that sort of thing. At least they do in Calgary, so here's hoping Ontario is just as advanced.:

Lana


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

So they are not probiotics and enzymes made for pets?


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey I wanted to ask - did the Blue Buffalo not work or did you just want to try something different? I tried it before, and it gave Skylie diarrhea. She was very young though, and there may have been some other issues that contributed to it. That's why I didn't recommend it. However it is a better food, but I would much rather feed it than Pro Plan (just personal choice). Pro Plan just helped firm up stools when she was having issues though.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

skylielover said:


> Hey I wanted to ask - did the Blue Buffalo not work or did you just want to try something different? I tried it before, and it gave Skylie diarrhea. She was very young though, and there may have been some other issues that contributed to it. That's why I didn't recommend it. However it is a better food, but I would much rather feed it than Pro Plan (just personal choice). Pro Plan just helped firm up stools when she was having issues though.


We only tried the Blue Buffalo for 2 days, so we didn't give it a fair chance. I like it more than ProPlan as well. The reason I guess we decided to go with the California Natural was that there's a limited ingredient list and hope that will help with Mia's sensitive stomach and that we won't have to try yet another food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> So we decided to give the California Natural Lamb & Rice for puppies a try. Started mixing it in with the Gastro cans today. We want to do a very slow transitions over the period of two weeks. Hope it works!
> 
> So what kind of probiotics and digestive enzymes should we give her? Where do I find them? Anywhere that ship to Canada?


There's been alot of discussion here lately about the Natures Farmacy Digestive Enhancer. It really is a great, for pets, enzyme and probiotic formula. It is very stable and doesn't require refrigeration and has more potency than most. Very economical and a 2 lb container lasts my 4 about 5 months. I order online http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=45&secondary=&keywords==

BTW, you can try a search about it here and I bet you'll find tons of threads.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I haven't read any replies yet as I am at work but thought I would give you some food for thought.
My Cooper has issues with food. The vet isn't sure what is causing it and after spending $3000 to find out we are still no closer to knowing. It may take another $5000 to do further testing.
So, we asked if it was ok to keep him on Gastro and after the vet made some phone calls he said it would be fine. Gastro has changed its formula slightly in the past couple of years and it is now ok for pups/dogs to stay on it indefinately. 
The only thing to look out for is that you are feeding your dog too much as they can gain weight very easily on this food.
Cooper has been on it for over a year now and is fine 
He is a happy, bouncy playful (almost) 2 year old !!! And we have no more bowel intestinal poop issues. 
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Gracie had diarhea problems when she was young and I switched her to California Natural Lamb & Rice puppy at about 2 1/2 or 3 months old. Also gave her canned pumpkin twice a day. Cleared up the diarhea and stopped the pumpkin a couple months later. Switched her to California Natural adult Lamb & Rice at about 6 or 7 months old. She's now 10 months and I have been very happy with the food. 

Just started adding the pumpkin again because, while she doesn't have diarhea, her stools are just soft enough that they smear a lot on the profuse hair on her rear end. The pumpkin seems to be working as I haven't had to clean her up in a couple of days.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> There's been alot of discussion here lately about the Natures Farmacy Digestive Enhancer. It really is a great, for pets, enzyme and probiotic formula. It is very stable and doesn't require refrigeration and has more potency than most. Very economical and a 2 lb container lasts my 4 about 5 months. I order online http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=45&secondary=&keywords==
> 
> BTW, you can try a search about it here and I bet you'll find tons of threads.


I just emailed them to find out if they ship in Canada, because their web site doesn't say they do... hopefully they do.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jen said:


> I haven't read any replies yet as I am at work but thought I would give you some food for thought.
> My Cooper has issues with food. The vet isn't sure what is causing it and after spending $3000 to find out we are still no closer to knowing. It may take another $5000 to do further testing.
> So, we asked if it was ok to keep him on Gastro and after the vet made some phone calls he said it would be fine. Gastro has changed its formula slightly in the past couple of years and it is now ok for pups/dogs to stay on it indefinately.
> The only thing to look out for is that you are feeding your dog too much as they can gain weight very easily on this food.
> ...


Thank you.
Is he on the Gastro cans or the kibble format?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

SadieBodean said:


> Gracie had diarhea problems when she was young and I switched her to California Natural Lamb & Rice puppy at about 2 1/2 or 3 months old. Also gave her canned pumpkin twice a day. Cleared up the diarhea and stopped the pumpkin a couple months later. Switched her to California Natural adult Lamb & Rice at about 6 or 7 months old. She's now 10 months and I have been very happy with the food.
> 
> Just started adding the pumpkin again because, while she doesn't have diarhea, her stools are just soft enough that they smear a lot on the profuse hair on her rear end. The pumpkin seems to be working as I haven't had to clean her up in a couple of days.


That's good to know. I'm hoping we'll have good results with Mia as well. :crossfing

We started introducing it very slowly 2 days ago. Doing a 25% new food to 75% old food for a few days. Then we'll do 50/50 for a few more days. Then 25% old and 75% new... Wish me luck!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> We only tried the Blue Buffalo for 2 days, so we didn't give it a fair chance. I like it more than ProPlan as well. The reason I guess we decided to go with the California Natural was that there's a limited ingredient list and hope that will help with Mia's sensitive stomach and that we won't have to try yet another food.


Yeah I totally understand that. California Natural is supposed to help with allergies and sensitive stomachs due to the limited ingredients, so I hope it works out for Mia.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

shortcake23 said:


> Thank you.
> Is he on the Gastro cans or the kibble format?


When he first got sick he was on cans and then when we decided to keep him on it we went to kibble.
Please keep in touch and let me know how Mia is doing on the new food. It may be something to look at for Cooper.


----------

